# pond hardware?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

we have had a outdoor pond for a long time but never had a pump for it and we have finally desided to get one so what is the best style of pump? cheapest? i have no clue how many gallons the pond is.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I moved this to the right forum..


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

sry bout that....


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

first you need to figure out how many gallons the pond is, as that will determin the price and type of pump. you just need a rough estimate, it doesn't need to be exact. here is a formula for figuring it out

Length x width x depth x 7.4805 = gallons

once you figure out the volume, choose a pump that can pump roughly 1.3x the amount of water in the pond per hour. (If the pond is 100 gallons, get a pump that can pump about 130 gallons per hour, etc. always round UP. pumps are the same as filters, overkill is good.)

as for the type of pump, you'd just have to look around. we have a pondmaster in our 150 gallon pond. it's a 200 gallon pump. when we build a bigger pond as the fish are outgrowing it, it will be a 1000 gallon/h sump pump my mom found at a garage sale. the pond will probably end up being about 800 gallons.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

How much did that pond cost u.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

me? our pond was very cheap. it's above ground. we only dug it in a little because it was under a tree and the roots got in the way. it goes about 6-10" below ground and about a foot and a half above. the sides are built of broken concrete blocks we found on the side of the road. there's the liner, the pump was about $40, the fish were about $5 each, the filter probably cost less than $20 to make, and then the plants were about $20-30, and probably another $20-30 for the terracotta basin and pot that make up the water feature.

so about 200 for the whole thing.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

do u got pictures. im havign plans of making one with those cheap hard plactic kiddie pools and a little bit of trash bag and 2x4 technology. do u think it will work.


----------

